# Kids born last week



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a single buckling and a buckling and doeling born last tuesday. The doeling is brownish color, have no idea what its called lol have 4 more does to go


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goatgirl21 said:


> i had a single buckling and a buckling and doeling born last tuesday. The doeling is brownish color, have no idea what its called lol have 4 more does to go


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute! Cute! Cute! I love white ones!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I love them !!!! That first doeling is just gorgeous !!!
Such beautiful babies , congrats !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in love with the first doeling , so stinkin cute 
What a face !!!!!!!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

How cute!! Love their pink noses!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cute! Are they kiko?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are very cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How can you not love those faces? Adorable.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

pubgal83 said:


> Very cute! Are they kiko?


The little curly one has very little kiko. Mom is 1/4 lamancha 1/4 boer, 1/4 nubian 1/4 kiko. She was bred by a sannan. Not sure how that calculates down lol
The other two are boer/nubian/sannan


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

They are so cute. Boy what a combination of breeds.


----------

